# Southsea May Rally



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Could those of you that are on the rally list please book early as apposed to late for this rally and let me know when you have booked please.

Would like a few more of you to join us there if possible as well. Its a Monday to Friday rally which I do realise lets the poor workers out, but if you have some holiday days available I am sure you would like it at Southsea.

There so many things to do there and if the weather is nice we could have a beach party :lol: but not to the left of the beach as that is the nudist part :lol: and you won't catch me skinny dipping :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Anymore coming to Southsea?????????????



Jacquie


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

*Southsea Rally*

J

OK - will call the site this week - hopefully get the South African lady ( Erica ?) who says - " no there's no rush to book "

H


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

*Booking*

Hi J

I've called Southsea and given them my booking details

H


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Harry your a good un :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## colliezack (Feb 10, 2008)

Jacquie,
Have just telephoned Erica. Have paid and booked the four May sunshine days.
Malcolm&Susan.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi colliezack

I have confimed you on the MHF list, thanks for letting us know you have booked.

I hope you are right about the "sunshine" :lol: :lol:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Have anymore of you now booked with Southsea for this rally please.

Is there anymore of you that would like 4 nights right on the beach almost at Southsea.


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Could the unconfirmed on this rally please let me know if they have booked with Southsea Leisure. Thanks

Suedi_55
lecky7





Would a few more of you like to join us there as well?


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Anymore interested in coming to Southsea we seem to be a little light on the attendees 8O I know its a bit more expensive than most of our rallies but compared to what they normally charge £26 per night its cheap :lol: and you are right on the beach here.



Jacquie


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

LadyJ said:


> Anymore interested in coming to Southsea we seem to be a little light on the attendees 8O I know its a bit more expensive than most of our rallies but compared to what they normally charge £26 per night its cheap :lol: and you are right on the beach here.
> 
> Jacquie


Hi
Well Im booked and all paid up for this one too so thats booked for 4 May Rallies as they are all in the same area I will have to start looking on the full timeing Topics soon.
Mavis


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

LadyJ said:


> Anymore interested in coming to Southsea we seem to be a little light on the attendees 8O I know its a bit more expensive than most of our rallies but compared to what they normally charge £26 per night its cheap :lol: and you are right on the beach here.
> 
> Jacquie


bump


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Well done Mavis glad you can make it, we too will be out for all of May Very Happy

There is still room if any more would like to join us


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

I know some of you have been charged for dogs when booking this rally please do not pay for dogs as the agreement was no charge for any extras like dogs etc. 

Fiona at Southsea Leisure assures me they will re invoice you after the Easter break so hold fire on paying.

Best way out of it is not to mention dogs when booking :roll: :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Oh I see we have another joining us at Southsea welcome caz_cat Carole & Noel

err that makes 13 again oh dear any more coming :lol: 

mind you some on the list are still unconfirmed :roll: 


Jacquie


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

LadyJ said:


> Hi All
> 
> I know some of you have been charged for dogs when booking this rally please do not pay for dogs as the agreement was no charge for any extras like dogs etc.
> 
> ...


Is that every rally we book we shouldnt mention the dogs or just this Rally
Jacquie (an Excuse to BUMP as well) :lol: 
Im looking forward to this one as just been putting in Sat/Nav and it sems to be right on the coast line. :lol:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mavis

This one in particular re dogs :lol: and yes it is right on the beach almost, you only have a small bank to climb :lol: and you are then on the beach and part of it is also a nudist beach 8O so don't turn left :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

LadyJ said:


> Hi Mavis
> 
> This one in particular re dogs :lol: and yes it is right on the beach almost, you only have a small bank to climb :lol: and you are then on the beach and part of it is also a nudist beach 8O so don't turn left :lol:
> 
> Jacquie


OOOOOOOOOOOO  

I might have to go looking for the dog---if i let him off the lead :lol: :lol:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 


Must admit I got quite a shock the other year when we were on the beach  


There is still room if more want to join us there


Jacquie


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

LadyJ said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Must admit I got quite a shock the other year when we were on the beach
> 
> ...


It reminds me of the time that we were at Leysdowne Kent and you can go off the beach and miss the nudists on the beach as they are behind a bank at that point.
I said to Ray go on up and see if we are past them yet  he went up the bank peered over the top and was right in the middle  He must have looked like a right perve to them  he has never forgiven me for that one. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Still room for a few more at Southsea and could the unconfirmed let me know when they have booked please. Ta


Jacquie


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Are we far away from the town just want to know where the nearet Supermarket is :lol:


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

Mavis

There's a SPAR ( c/w off licence ) 5 minutes walk from the campsite gates ( beside a chippy )

The site reception has a small shop - but not much

Harry


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Harry thanks for that only we will be coming from Newbury Show so the cupboards will be getting empty by then 8O


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mavis


We usually fill up at Tescos at Newbury on the way down

Tescos
Pinchington Lane
Newbury
RG14 7HB


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Still plenty of room at Southsea if any more would like to join us there


Jacquie


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Jac

I know there's not many of us but have they allocated us a block of sites ( hopefully not that 'stockade' immediately outside the toilet block)

Thanks

Harry


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Harry

Jacquie is away at the moment and on a very slow internet connection.

I'm not sure of any details for Southsea but I'm sure she'll be online later to answer your question.

Sorry I can't help.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Coulstock said:


> Hi Jac
> 
> I know there's not many of us but have they allocated us a block of sites ( hopefully not that 'stockade' immediately outside the toilet block)
> 
> ...


Hi Harry

I have asked that we all be parked in the same area, but will just have to wait and see where they put us :roll: communications are not brilliant at the moment with Southsea  :roll: 8O

Jac


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

All attendees for this rally here are your pitch numbers

Butler 151
Gardner 139
Lewis 150
Nye 127
Pell 142
Poutney 140
Russell 144
Warren 145
Whitehead 149

I think they are all hard standing pitches, this is the only way they could get us all in the same area, I hope that is ok with you all. If you did particualy want a grass pitch then ask to be moved when you get there.

John and I will be there on Sunday 17th hopefully and we are on pitch 139

Jacquie


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi J

151 looks great for me

Harry


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Coulstock said:


> Hi J
> 
> 151 looks great for me
> 
> Harry


It might be might be a bit noisy H as we are behind you :roll: :lol: but at least your not on the toilet end :lol:

For those of you that haven't been before here is a site map that we had for New Year so take no notice of where I am cause i'm not in the same place :lol:

Southsea Site Plan

Click on it to enlarge it

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

There is still plenty of room at Southsea if a few more of you would like to join us there next week Monday to Friday



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Well we have landed at Southsea and guess what its blowing a gale and raining  the sun does keep trying to come out though and better weather is forecast for middle of the week, we can but hope :roll: 

One of our members unfortunately can not make it and has kindly said that if anyone wants to use his booked and paid for pitch they can. 

Please ring me today Sunday on 0786 767 8605 if you would like a free 4 days at Southsea. First to ring gets it.



Jacquie


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

*Southsea Rally*

Just to give this rally some visibility on the forum , unlike Newbury , its not raining here, the sun is blazing down from a clear blue sky and the wind has dropped to a feather lightness - and tonight is quiz night. - Hurrah

Harry


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks to Bob44 who took time out to drive Pat and I around the sights of old Portsmouth, Portchester Castle , Lee on Solent and Portsdown Hill - what a great day . Some good MH friendly stopover parking places located ( no height bars but no overnighting ) and 1 camp site at Stokes Bay which we'll give a try later in the year.

Harry & Pat


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

We'll be out of here by 1100 so thanks to Lady J for her usual efficient organisation - we've had some great weather and last night we ,with the assistance of Bob & Maggie (Bob44), came 3rd in the pub quiz. We were only 2 points behind the 2nd place but well behind the winner - who Bob reckoned was a ringer !

Harry


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Glad you enjoyed it Harry.

I have put a few photos in the album if anybody has any could they please add them to it.

Southsea May Photos

Sun is out again and we do have a follow on rally starting today at 4.30pm at Hamble if anyone wants to join us there.

Jacquie


----------

